# What to clean intercooler and dress enginebay?



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

What dressing would you guys recommend for that "like new" look engine bay? Prefer something not too oily. 

Also, what type of brush and cleaner do you think would work on an intercooler? See the thing is, i've got an Impreza, and the car has got around 4.5k miles now, and i can see that the intercooler is slowly getting dirty, i'm looking for a brush or something that's soft enough not to damage of bend the fins yet effective enough to clean. I've tried a regular toothbrush, but it does seem to feel alittle hard on the fins. 

I'm currently using Meg's APC, although great on wheels, door shuts and the entire enginebay, but it doesn't seem to be quite strong enough for the intercooler fins 

Thanks


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

APC and brush on the TMIC


----------



## TinyH (Feb 20, 2011)

poorboys natural look dressing works well


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Let me whip up some pictures of mine once i get home Stiggie. Do you have a brighter picture? It seems quite hard to get the intercooler back to that "new" look.


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Here you go. Some before and after pictures.

I know theres really not much to clean, but hey! this is the place for the OCDs right? :lol:

Before

















After

















Is there any way to totally clean out the intercooler? I gave it a healthy does of Meg's APC 4:1 and brushed the fins with a regular toothbrush, but the after pictures of the intercooler doesn't look too different than before. :lol:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Have you tried a degreaser like bilt hamber surfex yet? A strong mix of that may shift a tad more dirt than APC. As for brushes, I work apc or degreaser in with a regular paint brush or sash brush in my engine bay, works for me :thumb:


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

mick said:


> Have you tried a degreaser like bilt hamber surfex yet? A strong mix of that may shift a tad more dirt than APC. As for brushes, I work apc or degreaser in with a regular paint brush or sash brush in my engine bay, works for me :thumb:


Hmmm....What ratio do you mix your APC?  What APC do you use?

Maybe i should use this instead?









The green one that i have currently is for interior i believe.

Is the bilt hamber one very strong? Also, i think i'll try using a paint brush as i find a regular toothbrush alittle strong on the fins.


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Anymore suggestion for dressing up?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Atm im using espuma g202, but personally I dont rate it too good and intend to goback to autosmart g101 when its used up.

It depends on the application but usually either 10:1 or 4:1 rarely stronger as I find it a waste of product.

Bilt hamber is not particularly stong it was just the first degreaserto come to mind, they are all much the same imo, most of the professional trade products are diluteable. Have never tried megs safe d greaser so cant comment.

As per dressing the bay after a clean I like 303 aerospace protectant, or megs hyper dressing diluted down :thumb:


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

mick said:


> Atm im using espuma g202, but personally I dont rate it too good and intend to goback to autosmart g101 when its used up.
> 
> It depends on the application but usually either 10:1 or 4:1 rarely stronger as I find it a waste of product.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Mick :thumb:


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

One of the disadvatages of a TMI i was going to sudgest just a PW through the fins at a medium pressure but i wouldnt recommend that on an impreza.

The only thing i can think of would possibly be to do each fin individually with something along the lines of a ****tail stick or one of DODO Juices detailing swaps


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

tom-225 said:


> The only thing i can think of would possibly be to do each fin individually with something along the lines of a ****tail stick or one of DODO Juices detailing swaps


Good idea.....if i'm not feeling lazy that is. :lol:

Another thought, would something like WD40 work well with shifting dirt?


----------

